# Buying Second Hand Car - checking existing loans



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thinking of buying a second hand car but how do we check if there is still an outstanding loan on the car?

Is there anything else we should be aware of/need to do legally when buying a second hand car?

All advice much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Have a read of this, it's not totally comprehensive but has some good info.

How to Buy a Car in Dubai

Cheers


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Aussiephil said:


> Have a read of this, it's not totally comprehensive but has some good info.
> 
> How to Buy a Car in Dubai
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the link Aussiephil - just what I was looking for!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Graet link; just waht i was searching too.


----------

